# Unconventional Tabata style HIITs



## Mythos (Feb 8, 2016)

About three years ago I stumbled upon an article about the Tabata protocol HIIT (originally designed for cyclists for endurance and cardiovascular improvement..) Simply put, it's near max effort, 20 seconds on, 10 seconds off for four minutes. 
 I started to use this style of hiit with bodyweight squats for those days when I was short on time or as a light for cardio sessions etc.. 
Eventually I started experimenting with tabatas for the light high rep exercises that I used at the end of lifting sessions as finishers... Stuff like light barbell curls, pushups (brutal), shoulder press and row machines, lateral raises etc. 
Now I am absolutely addicted to doing this. It is such a wicked pump and the endorphin rush from the burn is so.freaking.nice. Especially with biceps. Finding a weight that is workable but challenging is probably the hardest part of it. 
Anyone else branch out with tabata style hiits with light free weights or machines? 
(Btw I know these aren't 'true' tabatas for several reasons. Just an adaptation)


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 8, 2016)

I've done these using an exercise called 'Thrusters' - basically a push-press with a squat in the bottom half of the exercise and a full press of the barbell at the top.

Fawkin' brutal, Man. Bucket Time. Great for GPP though.


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 8, 2016)

Thrusters suck!!!

I love tabatta style workouts.  They are great for when you are traveling and there is no gym.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 8, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> I've done these using an exercise called 'Thrusters' - basically a push-press with a squat in the bottom half of the exercise and a full press of the barbell at the top.
> 
> Fawkin' brutal, Man. Bucket Time. Great for GPP though.



Oh yeah, using them with a movement like that would definitely be a vomit inducing experience. For me even bodyweight squats can make me feel like I'm going to die if I really am honest about going all out. And I've never been able to honestly get all the way through with pushups.. usually the last few intervals are just me pushing fruitlessly against the floor and weeping lol. 
These days I use em for arms a lot, it's a different experience.. crazy crazy burn and pump.


----------



## anewguy (Feb 8, 2016)

So basically when you are lifting and doing this, you just use low weight and go 20 seconds hard as hell, then rest for 10, and repeat for 4 minutes?


----------



## Mythos (Feb 8, 2016)

anewguy said:


> So basically when you are lifting and doing this, you just use low weight and go 20 seconds hard as hell, then rest for 10, and repeat for 4 minutes?



Yep 8 intervals total.  Repeat as desired.
 The trick is finding the weight that isn't so heavy that you start catastrophically failing near the end, but not so light that it doesn't feel like that thing from Alien just spit a bunch of acid on you.

this is something that I reserve for the end of a training session when I've already done a bunch of heavier sets of various things in the 5-10 rep range.


----------



## anewguy (Feb 8, 2016)

Mythos said:


> Yep 8 intervals total.  Repeat as desired.
> The trick is finding the weight that isn't so heavy that you start catastrophically failing near the end, but not so light that it doesn't feel like that thing from Alien just spit a bunch of acid on you



lol... That makes sense.  And you normally do this without a spot?  I may try it today


----------



## Mythos (Feb 8, 2016)

anewguy said:


> lol... That makes sense.  And you normally do this without a spot?  I may try it today



Yeah you shouldn't need a spot really because the weight you're using is pretty light...until you get a few minutes in. It's the speed and the short recovery time that makes it difficult. 
What were you going to try it with?


----------



## anewguy (Feb 9, 2016)

Mythos said:


> Yeah you shouldn't need a spot really because the weight you're using is pretty light...until you get a few minutes in. It's the speed and the short recovery time that makes it difficult.
> What were you going to try it with?



I was going to do it on bench but I ended up just pushing through to near failure for 3 sets.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 9, 2016)

I've only done those with bench with a close grip light to target triceps.  Also it'd be really hard to see the timer unless you have an audio Tabata timer app.
 I think then I had my brother call out the intervals for me.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 10, 2016)

Not exactly what you're doing, but since Monday I've began something similar, only difference is I've got a minute rest in-between each set. Something along the lines of a 10 by 10 German volume training thingy. 5sets in the crymode kicks in, since there's a special kind of burn I'm getting accustomed to. 

Effectively, the entire circuit is approximately 30mins to 45mins long.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 10, 2016)

{'Calcul08'} said:


> Not exactly what you're doing, but since Monday I've began something similar, only difference is I've got a minute rest in-between each set. Something along the lines of a 10 by 10 German volume training thingy. 5sets in the crymode kicks in, since there's a special kind of burn I'm getting accustomed to.
> 
> Effectively, the entire circuit is approximately 30mins to 45mins long.



That's a cool idea..thanks. I'm putting together a six day and I might try to incorporate something like this.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 11, 2016)

Mythos said:


> That's a cool idea..thanks. I'm putting together a six day and I might try to incorporate something like this.



My split is 2 days of training, day off. Saturdays are the holy grail reserved for the holy gym trinity of bench, variation of squats and deadlifts. Sundays are either light cardio+abs or free. 

*Monday 5x10reps*
Deadlifts
Squats (wider stance, zercher and regular ones)
Calf raises
Shoulders on the reverse fly + cables
Bent over barbell rows
Pullups (wide and close grip)

*Tueday10x10reps*Leg extension
Bench (incline and flat, close grip)
Dips
2 exercises for biceps
2 exercises for triceps

*Thursday 5x10reps
*Deadlifts
Squats (feet closer together)
Leg curls
T-bar bent over rows 
Pullups
Standing military/Klokov press

Friday10x10reps
Classic wide grip bench (flat & inclined)
Lateral shoulder raises
2xbiceps
2xtriceps


This is my basic must do or die oath to live by exercises, although depending on the day and if I'm not tired as a dog afterwards, I'll throw in an exercise or two for a different muscle group each day.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 11, 2016)

I've been thinking about three on, one off three on one off. I work graves so I have no life outside of work and basically one day off that changes all the time so I'm thinking: why not? 
My idea is to have the first 3 heavy, compounds, 3 muscle group split. Then the second 3, same groups but,  higher volume , hiits, time challenges etc.  My goal is to keep this up for a 6 or seven weeks then reassess. (Trying to make one last natty push. )


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 12, 2016)

Mythos said:


> I've been thinking about three on, one off three on one off. I work graves so I have no life outside of work and basically one day off that changes all the time so I'm thinking: why not?
> My idea is to have the first 3 heavy, compounds, 3 muscle group split. Then the second 3, same groups but,  higher volume , hiits, time challenges etc.  My goal is to keep this up for a 6 or seven weeks then reassess. (Trying to make one last natty push. )



This sounds brilliant. it's all about experimenting and adjusting every single amount of data learned in the process to further better a workout routine. 

One of the perks I see with this, is, it doesn't get boring nor repetitive.


----------

